# But Can You Drink The Water? (British expat humour) FREE 5-7 Sept



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. *
Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

*If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.*

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.



Review
Should be a NY TIMES BESTSELLER 
_(Spouse with a lot of bills to pay)_

FREE in KU


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Jan, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

But Can You Drink The Water? seems to be a phrase that is more familiar to British readers as the book is selling much better on Amazon UK. 
Please check it out if you like British humour.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Just got my first review on Amazon UK. Early Christmas Gift! 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/B003PPCSJ8/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## klenart (Dec 4, 2010)

Congrats on the book.  I spent 2 years in England on business, so I have developed a soft spot for British humor.  I'll probably grab it later this week to give it a read at the in-laws place over Christmas.  Happy holidays.

Keith


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks  
Hope you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Cavaguy (Nov 28, 2010)

I read some of this on a certain site--before release

If you like British humour

you'll like this.

Liverpool is THE hub of British humour

I know--

S


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

You've got to have a sense of humour to survive in Liverpool  

I lived across the Mersey, but spent three years at college in Liverpool (used to skive off to The Cavern for extended lunch breaks)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Excited to see it creeping up the rankings on Amazon UK.  

#3 in Books > Fiction > Humour 
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humour 
#11 in Books > Humour > Fiction


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thrilled that _But Can You Drink The Water?_ was chosen as one of the ten most popular frugal finds for January. 

http://www.thefrugalereader.com/2011/02/januarys-ten-most-popular-frugal-finds.html


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Now with 20 five star reviews


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Now FREE on Kindle Select on 3- 4 th February  

Hope you can take advantage of the offer.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you enjoyed the stories about Frank and Mavis in_ Something to Read on the Plane_, then you will enjoy reading the full story in _But Can You Drink The Water?_


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I will be increasing the price from 99 c to $2.99, so if you want an opportunity to buy it at the low, low price of 99 c you'll have to be quick


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Why not gift this to a Pommie friend (especially if they are expats)?


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you enjoy British humour, why not settle down for an amusing holiday read?


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you're living in a winter wonderland, curl up and enjoy the exploits of the Turner family as they encounter their first SA summer.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm now experiencing the heat and humidity that the Turners experienced in Durban   Talk about mopping your brow.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you get time to at least check the Look Inside feature   

If you're afraid of flying you'll understand Frank's dilemma


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

An excerpt from the first chapter.

_South Africa 1970s_

As the 747 hiccupped through a pocket of turbulence, Frank Turner's white-knuckled fingers tightened round the armrests in the same vice-like grip he used on the dentist's chair. The cigarette clamped between his teeth was the latest in the chain he'd begun eighteen hours earlier on Liverpool's Lime Street station. 
The cloudless blue sky abruptly turned to brown earth as the plane banked sharply for its final landing approach. Frank risked movement to turn round and peer impatiently down the aisle. The toilet door remained firmly closed. As his head swung back his cigarette narrowly escaped contact with the crotch of the brisk airhostess who was hurrying the passengers into their safety belts. "Please extinguish your cigarette and fasten your safety belt, sir," she said, nimbly avoiding the glowing cigarette tip, her bright smile now of a lower wattage after fourteen hours in the air.
Frank smiled submissively, but sneaked a few last drags while she strapped in the florid-faced woman in front whose frequent trips to the toilet equated with her having walked the six thousand miles from England to South Africa.
He stubbed out his cigarette and fastened his safety belt. The landing was the part he didn't care for. Fraught with tension, anxiety clenched his buttocks, jaw and fists.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

He cast further furious glances towards the toilet, willing the door to open. When it remained closed he addressed the figure slouched sulkily in the window seat. 
"Trust your bloody mother. It would be just like her to be caught with her knickers down if we crash."
There was no response from fifteen-year-old Gerry, except for the barely perceptible quiver of his Mohican haircut. He'd never wanted to come in the first place, and nothing less than the promise of a motorbike was going to bring him round.
Glaring at the silent form of his son, Frank forced down the anger that surged anew at the sight of his hair. Although, thanks to his mother’s vigorous washing, the once rainbow purple, green and yellow stripes were now a paler, muted hue, it had failed to return it to its original mouse. Nothing short of a wig could do anything for the lavatory-brush style.
"I'm talking to you, cloth ears," Frank snapped, prodding Gerry in the ribs. 
The only response was a scowl and muttered, "I 'eard you."


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The row was about to develop into a shouting match when the toilet door finally swung open and Mavis Turner limped down the aisle, the agony of her swollen ankles reflected in her suffering face. She squeezed past Frank, wincing as her new shoes caught the bunion her mother had threatened her with since the winklepicker shoes of her teens. 
"About time. What the hell have you been doing in there?" Frank demanded.
"What d'you think I've been doing - quilting a bloody bedspread?" Mavis snapped.
Frank looked at her sharply, but refrained from uttering the smart retort that hovered on his lips, martyring himself for the sake of peace. 
With growing irritation, he watched while she ferreted in her cavernous handbag for her pills. There were anti-diarrhoea for anywhere that wasn't the mainland of England (you couldn't trust foreign water). She'd even taken them on a day trip to the Isle of Man, quashing his sneering protests with a reminder that diarrhoea made the contraceptive pill ineffective - and that would be his corns cut for a month. 
"Damn it," she muttered, discovering the tranquillisers welded to some ancient fluff-coated wine gums that had lain buried in the subterranean depths of her bag. 
The doctor had prescribed the pills for her nerves. Mavis had never wanted to leave Liverpool, never mind emigrate - and to Africa of all places. Well, I mean, all that jungle - and bare-breasted women (that alone had made her suspicious of Frank's motives).


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

"Will you stop digging in that bag and fasten your safety belt," Frank hissed through clenched teeth. 
She snapped the belt-buckle shut. 
Durban's Louis Botha airport was coming into view and the cabin staff were taking their places ready for landing. 
Frank's hands were clammy from both fear of the landing, and of the future. But it wouldn't do to let on to Mavis and Gerry. After all, it had been his idea to emigrate. 
He'd answered the advert seeking contract boilermakers without telling the family, optimistic of their favourable response. But the news that they'd be moving to South Africa for five years had stunned them into a gob-smacked silence.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you're tempted to at least 'look inside' on Amazon to read the first three chapters


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hoping to make this into a print version soon.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Wondering about a new cover for the print version


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Have decided to get an updated cover before going into print.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Now need to sell more e-books in order to cover costs of new cover for print version


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Have received the initial proof copy of the print version but as yet without the new cover. Just wanted to make sure I had selected the correct size for the number of pages. Local book shop agrees that trade paperback size would be too big and make the book look skinny. Normal paperback size looks much better.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Going to do a countdown at the end of the month


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Looking for ideas for a new cover


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Having a 99c/99p countdown until 3rd July. Hope you can take advantage of the opportunity.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who took advantage of the 99c countdown


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Got the sample covers for the new print version. Very exciting.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Draft cover for the new print version


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Have added quotes to the 'droll, witty and utterly British'. Now eagerly awaiting the proof copy.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Still awaiting proof copy (PO on strike   )


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hurrah  Proof copy arrived and the book is now published in PRINT.

http://www.amazon.com/Drink-Water-Droll-utterly-British/dp/1497441161/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1409341037&sr=1-3&keywords=But+Can+You+Drink+The+Water%3F

But it doesn't seem to be tied in with the Kindle edition  Perhaps I should just be patient.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Everything sorted and I sold my first print copy


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Sold a second print copy  . The print copy would make a lovely gift for an expat, or anyone considering emigrating.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Got this super review  


***** A BRILLIANT BOOK FOR LAUGHTER AND MEMORIES, 13 Sep 2014

Verified Purchase
This review is from: But Can You Drink The Water? (Droll, witty, and utterly British) (Kindle Edition)

One word describes this book BRILLIANT. Obvious that the Author Emigrated from UK to RSA. I and my family left Liverpool same as the Author for RSA also in the 70s.Every situation, Every Page related to EXACTLY what happened to ourselves as the Author experienced, even down to when we returned to the UK on Holiday. Both the Wife and I shed tears of Laughter. It brought back many memories. We also had the Wife's Parents out on Holiday and once again we relived the humour and wIt. Even down to the MELBA TOAST. EXCELLENT and once again BRILLIANT. A MUST FOR EVERY Ex Pat to South Africa to read


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

But Can You Drink The Water? (Droll, witty, and utterly British)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Do you know any expats? They might enjoy reading about the Turner family's experience (you can also buy your friends the print copy as a gift  )

But Can You Drink The Water? (Droll, witty, and utterly British)


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Terrific cover, good luck!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Richardcrasta said:


> Terrific cover, good luck!


Thanks  I'll forward to the cover artist who will be thrilled.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you remember Shirley Valentine and Education Rita then you will recognise the Scouse Turner family  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I was invited to be a guest speaker at a book launch and to talk about e-books. I was invited by the Professor who judged my entry of a stage script in the 1980s and which eventually ended up as But Can You Drink The Water? (Droll, witty, and utterly British). I still had the original crit, which was very encouraging .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Would make a great Christmas gift for an expat


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Something to laugh about while digesting the festive food  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It's now 43 years since I emigrated from the UK.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Also available in Print.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A great gift for an expat


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you enjoy British humour you should recognise the characters.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Going to be doing a 99c countdown from 12 - 16th of March.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you can take advantage of the 99c countdown. Ends 16th March.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who took advantage of the countdown.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Had some lovely reviews from expats. 

_Thanks so much for writing this book. My sister in law is a Scouse and my wife and I emigrated to Durban in 1975.
What memories and pictures it evoked. And we laughed!
Thanks once again for a lovely read._


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

_But Can You Drink The Water?_ was a runner-up in the Peter Pook humorous novel competition .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

According to the news today is World Laughter day 
Join in the fun


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you enjoyed World Laughter Day


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The book is also available to borrow


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

worldwide links


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

You're invited to Look Inside and read the first chapters for free


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The book is available to borrow whether it's a Prime Club, KOLL or KU borrow


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The book was a semi-finalist in the ABNA competition.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Had my first full read-through on KU


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The book is available to borrow in Kindle Unlimited and Prime.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

worldwide links


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

For lovers of British humour


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

South Africa in the 1970s (but to the Turners it could have been anywhere that wasn't home)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you take the opportunity to Look Inside.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Getting some good page reads for this one


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Available to borrow


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Now with 34 x 5 star reviews on Amazon UK.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Also in print. Would make a lovely Christmas gift for an expat


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Good for a laugh over the holiday season.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A super gift for expats (also in print).


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice to see a few print copies sold  . I wonder if they are going in someone's Christmas stocking


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The novel was based on a sit-com and is set in the 1970s


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Make a lovely Christmas gift for an expat.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Also available in print.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lovely idea for a Christmas gift of a print copy.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The Turners have their first Christmas in Durban


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow the hilarious lives of the naïve Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter ‘crocodiles’ on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends. 
Now with 70 reviews on Amazon.uk.

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine you will recognise Mavis Turner. 

Review 
With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well. 
Publisher’s Weekly reviewer for the ABNA semi-finals. 

Set in the 1970s, BUT CAN YOU DRINK THE WATER? uses subtle observational humour with an underlying pathos to portray the upsets, hurt and changing family dynamics that emigration brings. (The story is based on a 13-part sitcom) 
(74 400 words)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Now with over 70 reviews on Amazon UK.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Runner-up in the Peter Pook Humorous Novel Competition.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you enjoy British humour you might like this.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A fun read for the Easter holidays


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you are an expat you might identify with Frank and Mavis.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

An ideal gift for an expat.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Now with over 70 reviews on Amazon.uk.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends. 
Now with 70 reviews on Amazon.uk.

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine you will recognise Mavis Turner. 

Review 
With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well. 
Publishers Weekly reviewer for the ABNA semi-finals. 

Set in the 1970s, BUT CAN YOU DRINK THE WATER? uses subtle observational humour with an underlying pathos to portray the upsets, hurt and changing family dynamics that emigration brings. (The story is based on a 13-part sitcom) 
(74 400 words)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Have found a fan base in the retirement village where I recently moved  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

An ideal gift for an expat. Now with over 70 reviews on Amazon UK.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

For #ComedyBookWeek 16-23 July But Can You Drink The Water? (Droll, witty, and utterly British) is discounted to 99c for the duration of the promo 

https://comedybookweek.com/

Over 60 events will take place across multiple platforms during the promo, including book reviews, interviews, author Q&A sessions, giveaways, and more, all connected with the already trending hashtag #ComedyBookWeek.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who bought a copy during #ComedyBookWeek


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a comedy drama)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you are an expat, or have expat friends or relatives, you might identify with the plight of the Turners.

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you are an expat, or have expat friends or relatives, you might identify with the plight of the Turners.

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.



A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you'll take a "Look Inside". An ideal gift for an expat.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

f you are an expat, or have expat friends or relatives, you might identify with the plight of the Turners.

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.



A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Just sold two print copies to a neighbour who wants them for Christmas gifts


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.



A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The print copy will make a lovely gift for an expat.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you are an expat, or have expat friends or relatives, you might identify with the plight of the Turners.

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.


A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you are an expat, or have expat friends or relatives, you might identify with the plight of the Turners.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you are an expat, or have expat friends or relatives, you might identify with the plight of the Turners. Makes a lovely gift for expats.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you are an expat, or have expat friends or relatives, you might identify with the plight of the Turners .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I am considering doing a countdown promotion.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm doing a countdown from 19 - 22 May. The book will be priced at 99c instead of $2.99   Hope you can take advantage of the offer.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who bought the book during the countdown


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.


----------



## A.M.R.Taylor (Jun 26, 2017)

Funny title! Will watch out for it...


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Alectaylorauthor said:


> Funny title! Will watch out for it...


Thanks. It is available on Amazon as an ebook and in print  Unfortunately you just missed the 99c discount last month


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you are an expat, or have expat friends or relatives, you might identify with the plight of the Turners.



Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy the print copy and get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy the print copy and get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com.



Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy the PRINT copy and get the EBOOK FREE



Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy the PRINT copy and get the EBOOK FREE



Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy the PRINT copy and get the EBOOK FREE


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you buy the print version you get the ebook free on Amazon.com

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Makes a lovely gift for an expat 



If you buy the paperback you get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Christmas countdown. Only 99c until 16th December on Amazon.com. If you buy the paperback you can even get the ebook FREE

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who took advantage of the 99c countdown deal in December.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you buy the paperback you can even get the ebook FREE

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy the PAPERBACK and get the EBOOK FREE.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy the paperback and get the ebook FREE


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Take advantage of the 3 day special. Reduced from R2.99 to 99c from 16-18th May

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.



A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

*If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.*

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.

*Buy the paperback and get the ebook FREE*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.



A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.

Buy the paperback and get the ebook FREE


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I used www.coverssellbooks.com to create this. My first effort at 3D books


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.



A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.

Buy the paperback and get the ebook FREE


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.



A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.

Buy the paperback and get the ebook FREE


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.



ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.

Buy the paperback and get the ebook FREE


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.



ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.

Buy the paperback and get the ebook FREE


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.



ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.

Buy the paperback and get the ebook FREE


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*FREE 5-9th April*. Hope you take advantage of the opportunity.

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.



A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.

Buy the paperback and get the ebook FREE


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who took advantage of the BookBub promo. It proved most successful


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.



A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.

Buy the paperback and get the ebook FREE


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.



A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.

Buy the paperback and get the ebook FREE


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.



A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)

If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.

Buy the paperback and get the ebook FREE


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

Hoping to get another BookBub promo soon. 

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.



ABNA semi finalist. *Publisher's Weekly reviewer*: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.



ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.*

_A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)_



If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: _With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well._


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Follow the hilarious lives of the naive Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.*

A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)



*If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.*

ABNA semi finalist. Publisher's Weekly reviewer: With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.

_Review_
Should be a NY TIMES BESTSELLER 
(Spouse with a lot of bills to pay)

FREE in KU


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Follow the hilarious lives of the naïve Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa. *

Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

_A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)_



*If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.*

ABNA semi finalist. 
*Publisher's Weekly reviewer: *
With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.

Review
Should be a NY TIMES BESTSELLER
(Spouse with a lot of bills to pay)

FREE in KU


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Follow the hilarious lives of the naïve Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa.*

Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

_A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)_



*If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.*

ABNA semi finalist.
*Publisher's Weekly reviewer:*
With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.

Review
Should be a NY TIMES BESTSELLER
(Spouse with a lot of bills to pay)

FREE in KU


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Follow the hilarious lives of the naïve Turner family as they emigrate from Liverpool to sunny South Africa.*

Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

_A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)_



*If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.*

ABNA semi finalist.
*Publisher's Weekly reviewer:*
With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.

Review
Should be a NY TIMES BESTSELLER
(Spouse with a lot of bills to pay)

FREE in KU


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*When the Turners relocate from Liverpool to South Africa, they do their best to adjust — despite their profound ignorance of the local way of life. A hilarious fish-out-of-water comedy!*

Laugh out loud as they encounter 'crocodiles' on the wall, strange African customs and unintelligible Afrikaans accents. Cringe with them as their visiting in-laws embarrass them in front of their new SA friends.

_A light-hearted look at emigration (based on a sitcom)_



*If you enjoyed Educating Rita and Shirley Valentine, you will recognise Mavis Turner.*

ABNA semi finalist.
*Publisher's Weekly reviewer:*
With a droll, witty, utterly British voice, this manuscript tackles playfully and sincerely the age-old fish out of water tale. What sustains this book, however, is the narrative voice, the dry and self-deprecating humor, and the ability of this author to tell a story simply and well.

Review
Should be a NY TIMES BESTSELLER
(Spouse with a lot of bills to pay)

FREE in KU


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

To celebrate 'Read a Book Day' I've made ALL my books FREE on Amazon from 5-7 Sept (except The Race). You can see them on my Amazon author page, or double click on the links in my signature. 😊


----------

